# apache2 ftpd users and access

## dynamic_res

i just emerged mod_ftpd and configured it to run, inow get no errors on init.d

BUT i cant login, it never asks for a user/pass, i might have some setitngs incorrect,

my big question was the <directory> command, is it suposed to point to the place where i want it to access?

```

   Listen 21

   <VirtualHost *:21>

           DocumentRoot /var/www/hosts/mydomain/htdocs

           FtpProtocol On

           FtpShowRealPermissions Off

           FtpAllowActive On

           FtpMinPort 1024

           FtpPaxPort 65535

           FtpLimitOrder default

           FtpDefaultMaxLogins 3

           <Directory /var/ftp>

                   AuthUserFile /usr/local/httpd/ftp

                   Anonymous_Authoritative On

                   AuthAuthoritative Off

                   Anonymous_NoUserID Off

                   Anonymous_MustGiveEmail Off

                   Anonymous_VerifyEmail Off

                   Anonymous_LogEmail Off

                   Anonymous anonymous

                   AuthName ftp

                   AuthType Basic

         require valid-user

                   order allow,deny

                   allow from all

           </Directory>

```

is there a certain place to put special users? ive read a little about virtual users and im not quite sure what that implies, and i have no idea where to go to impliment those... the documentation is horrable lol

here is the virtualhost 

```

#www.mydomain.com

<VirtualHost 192.168.1.100>

   ServerName mydomain.com

   ServerAlias www.mydomain.com *.mydomain.com

   DocumentRoot /var/www/hosts/mydomain/htdocs

</VirtualHost>

```

plz help?

 :Confused: 

----------

## cselkirk

 *dynamic_res wrote:*   

> i just emerged mod_ftpd and configured it to run, i now get no errors on init.d BUT i cant login, it never asks for a user/pass

 

You should post those errors, apache often spits out info re syntax problems in *.conf.

 *dynamic_res wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>            <Directory /var/ftp>
> ...

 

This looks like it's taken verbatum form some example configuration (where apache is run from /usr/local). I'm guessing this is the path to a file with a list of users to athenticate against.

HTH

----------

## dynamic_res

ok i wont touch the auth thing, i cant exactly remember where i got it, i think it was from the documentation.

but about the errors, i dont get any anymore, i fixed all the visable ones, mainly because i didnt have the auth setup, but now i get NO errors on apache2 startup, BUT it still dosnt let me log in or anything, it just says "connecton was refused while attempting to contact."

does it take the box's main usernames? or is there a seperate config or something werhe im suposed to setup alternate FTP only logins?

----------

